# Michelin X Tour A/S T+H Costco



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Post how they do in the rain. My experience is that Michelins hydro plane when someone spits on the road.


----------



## 375802 (Jul 9, 2019)

obermd said:


> Post how they do in the rain. My experience is that Michelins hydro plane when someone spits on the road.


----------



## 375802 (Jul 9, 2019)

The tread is like 1/2 inch deep. Zero hydroplane here


----------



## 375802 (Jul 9, 2019)

Also if that was accurate don't you think those tires would be recalled? I have been using Michelin's for over 20 years, snow, ice, rain. No issues. Kinda harsh comment from an Admin?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

From what I have seen, those tires are the Costco version of the Defender T+H (just renamed).

Based on TireRack, they're fantastic:



https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Michelin&tireModel=Defender+T%2BH



The comment about the Michelins in rain might be hit or miss. My Energy Saver A/S's on my Volt are absolutely worthless when it is wet out, but that's more in the turning department and especially regarding wheelspin off the line (but 294 lb-ft of instantaneous torque will do that). On the freeway in rain, they've never posed a threat. 

I run Michelin Xi3 winter tires on the Volt and we run them on the Cruze as well, and those tires have excellent wet grip.

More expensive Michelin tires such as the PSS, PS4S, PS3+, etc all are known to be outstanding in wet weather...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

CruzeGuy14 said:


> Also if that was accurate don't you think those tires would be recalled? I have been using Michelin's for over 20 years, snow, ice, rain. No issues. Kinda harsh comment from an Admin?


Not considering my experience. I am now on my 7th set of Michelins - 4 OEM and 3 Retail. This 7th set might actually be decent in the rain but they still aren't as good as other tires I've purchased. The previous six sets were absolute garbage in wet conditions when compared to other brands of tires I've used. If you search this forum you'll see that I've held this position since I joined and haven't wavered from it. 

I also seem to be in the minority on this one, but it's based 100% on my personal experience with Michelin tires over the past 40 years of driving.


----------



## 375802 (Jul 9, 2019)

obermd said:


> Not considering my experience. I am now on my 7th set of Michelins - 4 OEM and 3 Retail. This 7th set might actually be decent in the rain but they still aren't as good as other tires I've purchased. The previous six sets were absolute garbage in wet conditions when compared to other brands of tires I've used. If you search this forum you'll see that I've held this position since I joined and haven't wavered from it.
> 
> I also seem to be in the minority on this one, but it's based 100% on my personal experience with Michelin tires over the past 40 years of driving.


Good for you!! That is your opinion, I have MINE..Thank you for calling my tires Garbage? How did you become an ADMIN ? SMH


----------



## cp-the-nerd (Jun 7, 2017)

obermd said:


> Not considering my experience. I am now on my 7th set of Michelins - 4 OEM and 3 Retail. This 7th set might actually be decent in the rain but they still aren't as good as other tires I've purchased. The previous six sets were absolute garbage in wet conditions when compared to other brands of tires I've used. If you search this forum you'll see that I've held this position since I joined and haven't wavered from it.
> 
> I also seem to be in the minority on this one, but it's based 100% on my personal experience with Michelin tires over the past 40 years of driving.


Seems bizarre you would buy 3 sets of retail Michelins if you think they're so awful in wet conditions. Many of Michelin's retail tire models are among the industry's best traction on wet surfaces according to Tire Rack user data and reviews. OEMs are a different story because manufacturers always make deals for cheaper, lower quality tires. I have not ever had a positive experience with a factory equipped tire.

I have experience with Michelin Defenders, Primacy MXM4, and Premiere A/S. All three are excellent in rain conditions. If X Tour A/S tires are based on the Defenders, their wet performance is great as well.


----------



## 375802 (Jul 9, 2019)

cp-the-nerd said:


> Seems bizarre you would buy 3 sets of retail Michelins if you think they're so awful in wet conditions. Many of Michelin's retail tire models are among the industry's best traction on wet surfaces according to Tire Rack user data and reviews. OEMs are a different story because manufacturers always make deals for cheaper, lower quality tires. I have not ever had a positive experience with a factory equipped tire.
> 
> I have experience with Michelin Defenders, Primacy MXM4, and Premiere A/S. All three are excellent in rain conditions. If X Tour A/S tires are based on the Defenders, their wet performance is great as well.


Well said.


----------



## 375802 (Jul 9, 2019)

cp-the-nerd said:


> Seems bizarre you would buy 3 sets of retail Michelins if you think they're so awful in wet conditions. Many of Michelin's retail tire models are among the industry's best traction on wet surfaces according to Tire Rack user data and reviews. OEMs are a different story because manufacturers always make deals for cheaper, lower quality tires. I have not ever had a positive experience with a factory equipped tire.
> 
> I have experience with Michelin Defenders, Primacy MXM4, and Premiere A/S. All three are excellent in rain conditions. If X Tour A/S tires are based on the Defenders, their wet performance is great as well.


I didn't even think of it that way. If those tires are so bad why would you keep buying them. Lol. Good comment.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

CruzeGuy14 said:


> I didn't even think of it that way. If those tires are so bad why would you keep buying them. Lol. Good comment.


Three sets over three decades (it's been a decade since I bought my last ever set of Michelins). I kept hearing about how good they were so when the tires on the car wore out I'd try a different model of top rated Michelins, only to discover they hadn't improved. I haven't purchased Michelins since 2008 when I put them on the Montana to replace worn out Bridgestone Turanzas. The Montana was AWD and never lost traction with the Bridgestones. The Michelins lost traction in cold weather on a straight, level dry road and I nearly slid sideways off the road. I was able to repeat this experiment in other locations.

Other instances:

My wife had a 1998 (year??) Dodge Intrepid ES that came from the factory with Michelins. In the snow and slush, the old radio flyer sleds had better control. This was fixed by putting Continental ProContact DWS tires on the car.

My wife's 2007 Toyota Solara SLE (replaced the Intrepid) came with Michelins. When I replaced those tires the car started having major pull to the right problems. The Toyota dealership spent a month trying to fix the problem. The final solution from Toyota North America was to put Michelins back on the car because the new tires had too much traction and the suspension was tuned to drift to the right. Toyota used Michelins on the car as they didn't have the traction and the car would then steer straight. It was this revelation from Toyota that swore me off Michelins for the rest of my life. When they told me this I had the dealership "align" the car to pull as hard to the left as could be set to keep the car driving straight. All future alignments were noted to force a left pull in the car.

My Volt had OEM Michelins on it. It would hydroplane anytime it rained. Since I switched to Bridgestone Ecopia 420+ tires I've had no issues with the car sliding or slipping, even in the same and worse conditions.

My wife's Honda Clarity has the same OEM Michelins as my Volt, but they're 2 centimeters wider (235 vs 215). The wider version appears to be reasonably resistant to hydroplaning. We haven't had this car through a winter yet so I don't have any firsthand knowledge of their snow/slush performance.

I haven't had traction issues with any other tire manufacturer, GoodYear, Perelli, Bridgestone, Continental that I've had on my cars.

Having this background I cannot in good conscience, ever recommend Michelin tires.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

CruzeGuy14 said:


> Good for you!! That is your opinion, I have MINE..Thank you for calling my tires Garbage? How did you become an ADMIN ? SMH


I will "very cautiously" make a observation........I do not see evidence of anyone calling YOUR tires 'Garbage'.
The Administrator in question DID say that the Michelin Tires he had used in the past were 'garbage' on his applications and he could not, based on past experience, recommend them to anyone.

My initial thoughts are that you may be over defensive, but it is clear you have had good success with the product in question.

I don't see the need for any 'flaming' though........Just the basic 'Agree to Disagree Agreeably' is suggested.

Rob


----------



## brujohn (1 mo ago)

Like the Defender, the Michelin X Tour A/S T+H prides itself on tremendous handling, ride quality, and durability. This is mainly attributed to the MaxTouch Construction technology that enables the tire to disperse the force applied to it very evenly. However, for me personally, I felt that the Defender T+H had slightly better traction and aquaplaning resistance than the X Tour A/S T+H.


----------

